
Show HN: Talk – A free video call app for the web - vasanthv
https://talk.vasanthv.com
======
vasanthv
Hello HN,

I created Hello ([https://itshello.co](https://itshello.co)) in 2018 and many
people quickly started using it, but I have to sell it in 2019 as it was in
autopilot mode and I didn't do any enhancement to it for a long time. I sold
it, so that some else can pick it up and update it, but that did not happen,
it's still in the same state as 2018.

Recently, there have been few enhancements in WebRTC and related APIs, but I
couldn't update Hello now. So I created this separate app with those
enhancements and stabilizations. I also added a stable screen sharing feature
for supported devices.

Introducing "Talk - A free video call app for the web".
[https://talk.vasanthv.com](https://talk.vasanthv.com)

Though it does not get its own fancy domain name, it's stable, works 100% and
supported by all the modern browsers in all the platforms (both desktop &
mobile).

Check it out and let me know what you think.

~~~
jumasheff
Couldn't share my screen –– MacOS Catalina, Firefox 73.0.1

UPD: Updated Firefox to 74, still `Unable to share screen`

~~~
vasanthv
You need to add screen recording permission for firefox. Catalina privacy
restrictions.

------
panchicore3
Just tested it with 3 friends, works good, one of them had like a 5 secs
delay, I couldn't screenshare with my Android 10. It is working on this remote
world that we are forced right now. thanks.

